# Thermocell Boot Warmers



## whchunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone tried the thermocell boot warmers?


----------



## whchunter (Jan 25, 2014)

*Still*

Still no one bought or used or comment?  I thought that surely someone had bought some of these by now. If this is an indication on marketing and sales then they are doomed............


----------



## chase870 (Jan 25, 2014)

just now heard of it. how much are they and where are they


----------



## mudpuppy928 (Jan 25, 2014)

What he said.lol


----------



## RangerJ (Jan 25, 2014)

http://www.thermacell.com/heated-insoles-foot-warmers


----------



## donald-f (Jan 26, 2014)

The website says they are available at Bass pro for $129 a pair.
A little steep for me.


----------



## bubbabuck (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought a pair 12/12 and used them on a Jan 13 KY hunt...Toes got cold......Gave them two more chances this past season in WI and IL....Toes frooze!.....I emailed Thermacell with my complaint and they said ship em back and they would replace....So they are in the mail and we will see???...I did notice the design has changed since I purchased.....mine have the heating element around the outter edge of the sole and the new appear to have a heating pad under the ball of the foot??....we will see this season?


----------



## whchunter (Jan 28, 2014)

*thanks*

thanks bubba...let me know


----------



## ramblinrack (Jan 29, 2014)

not to change the topic but, I've been using icebreaker boot blankets for many yrs and they work great. on an exceptionally cold morning i'll even put a handwarmer on my toe before zipping the blanket over my boots. works for me! about $50.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a pair of the boot blankets, my nephew borrowed them for his son and never to be seen again!!!! I still use the tostey toe insole warmer for a buck or so a pair and they work relatively well. $129 sound a bit steep but there have been times that that would seem cheap. Keep us posted Bubba


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a pair by Thermic. Same thing, basically. They do help when it gets cold.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 8, 2014)

This is in no way on topic to the question.  But I used to have a pair of RedHead 1200 gram thinsulate rubber boots.  Cant really remember a cold toe here in GA.  And I know that if you were to put a hot-hands in there too.  Well, your feet might just sweat.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Feb 12, 2014)

ramblinrack said:


> not to change the topic but, I've been using icebreaker boot blankets for many yrs and they work great. on an exceptionally cold morning i'll even put a handwarmer on my toe before zipping the blanket over my boots. works for me! about $50.



Kinda bulky but I love them, I don't always carry them when im in my lock on or climber but always do when I go to our box stand.


----------

